# Cadence S2W8... Review and Comparison.



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

*sorry for the long intro guys. also i'm not the best reviewer so take it easy on the negativity*

Well New Years means new beginnings, and that's exactly what I'm doing to my car. For the 99.8% that don't know what I drive or own, it's a 1998 Toyota Camry fitted with a single DD9512 D1 on a DD M3a, clamped at 1218w. Its a great sub, but the weight (55lbs) and huge box space (3.25cu net) equaled a sagging rear end (don't we all hate that???) Also, 1200w inside the trunk finalized in muffled bass and TONS of trunk rattle, even with multiple layers of Roadkill.

When I was working in my old shop, we worked with only Cadence and DD. The "Crazy 8" DD 1508 sold like crazy, due to having great bass in such a small package. It helped me think of changing it up to either 2 1508's or even 4 SW6.5's shooting out the trunk into the cabin... BUT I don't like going with the crowd. I wanted something that would be just as great as the 1508, but I didn't want to stick to the popular DD1508 and Sundown SA-8. Since we sold so many 1508's, we never used the CVL 8-500-4. I heard so many good reviews about this little guy, and they and seemed very similar to both looks and power in comparison to the heavy hitting 8's. I was going to go with them around the beginning of fall, but the guys at Cadence told me that they were coming out with new subwoofers at the end of the year. And 3 weeks ago, the S0, S1, and S2 subwoofers came out. And this past weekend, I ordered two S2W8s.

Upon opening the box, I was impressed at looking at the face of the beast. A woven fiberglass cap, thick yet soft surround, and a Special Edition Cadence S2 badge on the dustcap. While lifting the sub out the box, I was surprised about the weight it had. On my scale it read 15lb, which seemed about right. Once out, the overall structure was pretty nice. The basket was vented for the voice coil and the 2" magnet. One thing that impressed me was that it had both direct 10g leads and spring loaded push terminals, my guess is for wiring multiple subs together. While I was trying to push down on the cone to test the suspension, IT WAS IMMOVABLE.! I've seen most high output subs with stiff suspensions, but this one is impossible to move.! Hopefully it will loosen up after being broken in for a while.

The sub overall looks very nice, but I won't have a chance to test it until Sunday. Although Cadence only asks for a ported design for these subs, they asked me to test it in a sealed enclosure as well. I will be building 2 boxes. One will be the ported enclosure tuned to 36hz, while the other will be the sealed enclosure. They will be in a 2.2cu (ported) and a 1.8 (sealed.)

Here are some pics of the sub, hopefully I can get a start on these boxes asap and some videos. Since I don't have a TL, I will see if i can borrow my friends AudioControl SPL meter to get some measurements as well as power testing. As for the amp, I will be using either a Powerbass XTA1500D or a DD M1 or even M3 as the test amp. They will be tested at a 1 ohm load (single 2ohm.)

Here are some pics until I get the boxes done.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice, can't wait to hear your thoughts on these. Which part of New Jersey are you located?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks man. Im in north nj, Hawthorne, close to Paterson. If you're close by, you can pass by to chech out the box building. I should be starting them tomm.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in South Jersey but am free Monday thru Friday after 4:30 pm. Maybe we can pick a day that I can ride up your way.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well since tomorrow is going to be warmer, im planning on spending the entire day on building both boxes and trying to finish the doors.You're more than welcome to pass by.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

What's the t/s parameters for that sub?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

T/S Parameters
S2W8 S2

FO: 54.65 Hz
QMS: 7.087
QES: 0.449
QTS: 0.423
ERM: 0.709
CMS: 87.817 uM/N
MMS: 98.679 gr
MMD: 96.978 gr
NO: .180%
BL: 10.924 T/M 
SPL: 93 dB
VAS: 5.298 L
RE: 1.6 Ohm
SD: 206.120 cm
XMAX: 13

S2W8 S4

FO: 57.878 Hz
QMS: 6.603
QES: 0.602
QTS: 0.552
ERM: 0.702
CMS: 91.132 uM/N
MMS: 82.974 gr
MMD: 81.272 gr
NO: 0.171%
BL: 12.662 T/M 
SPL: 93 dB
VAS: 5.498 L
RE: 3.2 Ohm
SD: 206.120 cm
XMAX: 13


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Wow.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

alright... well both boxes are done. I only have pics of the sealed enclosure for now, since we were rushing on the ported. (close to midnight with little light and running out of MDF) pics will be up either Saturday or Sunday, depending which day i wake up.  lol

As for playing the subs, i decided to leave them in the ported enclosure and let them break in for a while. the suspension is so stiff, that not even the stregnth of my entire arm can move it.. well i am am weak as hell, so that doesn't help lol. even after playing them for an hr and putting it through the Woofer Cooker didn't loosen it up. I will try to break them in all day tomorrow. I WILL NOT run any tests on them until they are fully broken in.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Alrighty this is painful to say, but why so stiff?


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

To be honest, I really don't know. Ever since I took it out the box, the cone and spiders were super still. I just hope that it needs a little breaking in to loosen up.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Please keep us informed as to what you find as far as looseing it up.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Will do. Im constantly on the phone with the guys at Cadence to see what they say. Im trying to come up with as mu h answers as I possibly could.


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok guys, bad news. Got a call from Cadence about a week back asking to return the subs. While doing g quality testing, they came to see that their S2 line had been defective (stiff suspension issue?) I had to return the subs and they gave me a full refund of my money. Unfortunately, this review will have to be put on hold…


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

That sucks dude


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, but glad that they are doing the right thing.


----------



## AudioPhill (Jan 27, 2009)

eltico7213 said:


> T/S Parameters
> S2W8 S2
> 
> FO: 54.65 Hz
> ...




lol, cant believe you believe that?? better hope q is higher than advertised and fs is lower or its def not gonna be a low end monster like the cvl. sens isnt even close... 

Basic Car Audio Electronics scroll down to #31 then scroll down in main window to the eff. calc.

Convert L to Cu-ft for their vas and plug in Fs, Qes, Vas and poof 84.4dB sens lol. 

Heres true TSP's for CVL

Re = 3.7090 ohms
Fs = 50.2852 Hz
Zmax = 61.8117 ohms
Qes = 0.5565
Qms = 8.7173
Qts = 0.5231
Le = 3.1085 mH (at 1 kHz)
Diam = 161.9250 mm ( 6.3750 in )
Sd =20592.9093 mm^2( 31.9191 in^2)
Vas = 5.0537 L ( 0.1785 ft^3)
BL = 15.8579 N/A
Mms = 119.4135 g
Cms = 83.8892 uM/N
Kms =11920.4844 N/M
Rms = 4.3281 R mechanical
Efficiency = 0.1085 % 
Sensitivity= 82.3724 dB @1W/1m


----------



## eltico7213 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to admit, their customer service is great. They are always able and willing to help anybody out. As for the T/S, we're just going to have ti wait and see…


----------

